
Western media shows death only when it is in Africa - r_singh
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/western-media-shows-death-africa-200508111724194.html
======
broooder
Personally I feel like the exact opposite is true, we never really talk about
Africa at all. How many Covid-19 stories have you seen about Africa?

------
nelaboras
tl:dr: The author is a Kenyan media consultant. He highlights that media shows
constraint when suffering/mourning/death occurs in own region/culture, but not
when it's somewhere exotic. He contrasts Ebola vs covid reporting in western
media and predicts more will be shown if the covid epicentre moves to Africa.

Certainly some truth to this, but the early reporting from Italy was also very
voyeurism-driven with very vivid pictures showing human suffering and death.
That said, the daily mail and fox news will always show human suffering and
tell stories to create fear and panic as those sell, more serious media is
showing more restraint.

So it might be more a difference in reporting depending on whether it 'hits
home' or not.

